# 2011 Wahoo



## JakeyJake (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm considering a new Fisher Wahoo 2011 for suburban street riding as well as hitting trails.
I am considering getting tires that would be good for both road and light trail riding (forgot the style/brand I saw in the store yesterday) but the sales rep said it would be a good way to go for me - IF I planned on hitting trails here and there.

I was originally looking at a hybrid, Trek Kaitai, but figured if I did hit the trails enough I would need a front suspension at least.


Would this probably be the best way to go, the Wahoo?
Or is there something comparable to it? 
(love those lefty fork rides though, very different :thumbsup


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

You don't really need front suspension, especially for the riding you're describing... I have a fully rigid singlespeed that I use around town and to occasionally ride trails. Some guys do some hardcore mountain biking on a fully rigid set up. If you're only periodically hitting trails here or there that don't have a lot of 'technical' features, the Wahoo or Kaitai or anything similar should work fine for you.


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

Jake,

me and a buddy (novice riderds) recently bought bikes, he went with a giant revel, and picked up a 11 wahoo. i am loving it so far; when i bought it, trek had a 6 month same as cash promo.

i have been using it for single track trails...so far i have upgraded the pedals to platform, and changed out the seat to a gel seat.


----------



## Hardtailnurmouth (Jul 24, 2011)

The Kaitai has front suspension, but doesn't have double walled rims. If you're heavy or plan on riding on rough terrain you'll probably want double walled rims.


----------



## ErnieP (Aug 4, 2011)

i really like the look of that


----------



## JakeyJake (Jul 21, 2011)

Urbansniper said:


> Jake,
> 
> me and a buddy (novice riderds) recently bought bikes, he went with a giant revel, and picked up a 11 wahoo. i am loving it so far; when i bought it, trek had a 6 month same as cash promo.
> 
> i have been using it for single track trails...so far i have upgraded the pedals to platform, and changed out the seat to a gel seat.


How do you find it on roads and urban riding?
Since it's geared more towards rough terrain, the gears are lower than they would be for a hybrid.


----------



## shadow7874 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a 2012 Wahoo and i love it. Ive been using it for trail riding and the trails around here can be fairly technical and the Wahoo is great for me. It rides just fine on the road too, plenty of gearing to get you going fast enough. I might take mine to school to commute on, im just not sure if i wanna risk it getting stolen. Ive also swapped to some better platform pedals, well worth the $35 i paid. I might upgrade brakes soon, mine are pretty noisy


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Urbansniper said:


> Jake,
> 
> me and a buddy (novice riderds) recently bought bikes, he went with a giant revel, and picked up a 11 wahoo. i am loving it so far; when i bought it, trek had a 6 month same as cash promo.
> 
> i have been using it for single track trails...so far i have upgraded the pedals to platform, and changed out the seat to a gel seat.


I like the clean look of the bike... did you remove the branding, or is that the way it comes? Good looking bike, enjoy.


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

ErnieP said:


> i really like the look of that


thanks! initially i was looking for an all black bike. but went with the wahoo because it fit me well; the blue is growing on me...



shadow7874 said:


> I have a 2012 Wahoo and i love it.


nice! i couldn't wait for the 2012...like the color scheme.



Colo Springs E said:


> I like the clean look of the bike... did you remove the branding, or is that the way it comes? Good looking bike, enjoy.


that's the way the bike comes. 
but recently after the picture was taken...i discovered by accident the white pin striping is just a sticker...and underneath it is a gloss black finish. i have removed alot of the white...will have to post a picture soon.



JakeyJake said:


> How do you find it on roads and urban riding?
> Since it's geared more towards rough terrain, the gears are lower than they would be for a hybrid.


i have participated in a couple "Critial Mass" downtown rides that are around 15 miles...and have been fine. i rarely use the 3rd big gear....


----------



## trap121 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have the same wahoo as the one in the pics and it was great on and off road. The front suspension has a lockout so you can switch it for road and trails.


----------



## rjhajek (Aug 5, 2011)

Love this bike


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

Urbansniper said:


>


white pin stripe was comming off the bike from rubbing on my bike rack...so i just started pealing the rest off...(looks like i missed a piece)


----------



## saukrateaz (May 27, 2011)

I too have the Wahoo, (same color scheme too), and love it. I ride primarily single track and and push it hard. So far it has performed great. The shock is the weakest link I've found so far, but it's not made for hard landings. If you're not jumping alot and riding on the road it would be a good choice. I have taken it out on the road for a few 20 mile trips and it did the job.


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

i haven't hit any big jumps...but if i were to work up to it....what shock should i upgrade to?


----------



## saukrateaz (May 27, 2011)

Im researching options now, I'm looking at a few fox shocks. I come from BMX and am new to the suspension thing, I will post if I find anything out soon.


----------



## Trek Kid (Aug 22, 2011)

I purchased the 2011 Wahoo Gary Fisher Edition a week ago and I already rode 115 miles haha, love this bike! However, the stock Evoke 1 saddle killed me even with biking shorts, so I bought the Specialized Milano gel seat as replacement...highly recommend it!


----------



## 86Tiger (Mar 19, 2011)

Incredible bike for the money!! I bought this in December and love it. I ride some pretty technical stuff. I've upgraded the grips to Ergon GP1, the pedals to Sun Ringle and the seat post to a Cane Creek Thudbuster.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been riding the 2011 Marlin, more trials then street, but when I'm riding the streets I just lock out the fork. Does the Wahoo's fork lock?


----------



## Trek Kid (Aug 22, 2011)

my baby =)


----------



## IndyHIFI (Jul 25, 2011)

nice bike


----------



## ninjaface1 (Aug 30, 2011)

looks good


----------



## rnc_forever (Sep 27, 2011)

Some people on here referenced the 'lock out' on the Wahoo? I didn't think the Wahoo model had this option?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the Promax Hornet brakes on the 2011 Wahoo and a few other 2011 Treks are garbage. Trek knows this, which is why there are no Hornet brakes on any of the 2012 bikes. if you have problems with Hornets, have fun getting ahold of Promax for spare parts. otherwise, it's and awesome bike for the price.


----------



## dmrogers (Sep 26, 2011)

Urbansniper said:


> Jake,
> 
> me and a buddy (novice riderds) recently bought bikes, he went with a giant revel, and picked up a 11 wahoo. i am loving it so far; when i bought it, trek had a 6 month same as cash promo.
> 
> i have been using it for single track trails...so far i have upgraded the pedals to platform, and changed out the seat to a gel seat.


Nice looking bike!


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

some recent action pictures:





















mack_turtle said:


> the Promax Hornet brakes on the 2011 Wahoo and a few other 2011 Treks are garbage. Trek knows this, which is why there are no Hornet brakes on any of the 2012 bikes. if you have problems with Hornets, have fun getting ahold of Promax for spare parts. otherwise, it's and awesome bike for the price.


i don't like the fact that you need specific syringes to drain and fill the brakes. when it comes time to service the brake fluid in them, i'm thinking about changing them to mechanicals.


----------



## rscheduler (Nov 17, 2011)

*2011 Wahoo Problem*

Hey all. I am frustrated by my Wahoo that I bought nearly a year ago.

I'm having some serious problems with the rear derailleur. It seems to skip A LOT especially when I start from zero and am pushing down hard on the pedal. Since I've owned my bike I've only fallen 3 times and they've all been when I've started up, pushed down on the pedal, the chain slipped and then I fell to the ground to catch myself. What an embarrassing, frustrating way to fall!

Anyhow, I've been riding bikes seriously for over 20 years and I've NEVER had this kind of problem with a bike. I've always been able to fix it myself or, on a rare occassion, had a bike shop fix a problem I couldn't handle myself.

Any advice? I've found this has actually kept me off the bike b/c I don't trust it. I'm hoping to fix it soon so I can get a couple more rides in before the snowy winter comes. Does Trek cover this kind of issue?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

Rick, 

have you had your bike shop check it out?


----------



## rscheduler (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah. I took it in for a tune up a while back but it didn't change anything. I should take it in again but I hate to spend the money. It feels like something is faulty on the bike. I thought I read about someone with a Wahoo who had a bad rear cartridge that Trek replaced but now I can't find the post. I've been kinda sitting on this problem for a couple of months. But I can't stand it any longer!

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

rick,

sorry to hear about the issue! try sending trek an email. if there is a service bulletin, they should take care of you.


----------

